# Rats and chicken pox



## brap (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi, silly question and i know the answer may well be 'No'. But i would like to make sure either way.

My partner has caught chicken pox, and i just want to make sure that my rats can not catch it from him.

thanks in advance


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Never heard of this one before, but no. chicken pox is species specific and not considered a zoonotic disease.


----------

